# my new cage



## armison89 (Jan 31, 2011)

i just finished my first 4x2x2 cage for my 2010 b/w male. i used mint green drilock. it has a 100 watt mega ray bulb and a 5600k bulb.

















this is my 2010 giant females cage.








tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice job !!
How are you going to keep the humidity up ???


----------



## armison89 (Jan 31, 2011)

i dont know just finished it this morning


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Try some glass in the windows ???

PRE DRILL some Plexiglas and screw it to the doors ??


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't worry so much about the sctreen front... I built a 4x2x2 that my Tegu 'grew up' in. It had a 16" x 16" screened sunroof and a 6" x 16" vent on each end. It was difficult to keep the air humidity up, but I found it very simple to keep the mulch moist enough to counter balance humidity.


----------

